# Shed/Barn - Newton Abbot - Jetty Marsh, Devon



## maRto (Sep 22, 2008)

A barn is situated in Newton Abbot's Jetty Marsh area, where the new hospital is currently being built. The barn it very accessible with no prevention taken to stop anyone entering. The entrance is a very large (about 4 - 5 meters tall) hole in the back of the barn. Inside is an old burnt-out blue flat-bed truck. Including a red tractor and Ban Saw (and used needles - please be careful!)

I stupidly didn't take many "wide-scape" documentary photos - I'll perhaps try take some more at a later date. Does anyone have any other photos of this place? Or even any info? I was informed that it was perhaps an old cider works...?

enjoy!
































http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...8353,-3.610404&spn=0.000638,0.001207&t=h&z=20​


----------



## Underworld (Sep 22, 2008)

Great pictures. I do like the saw, with its rust, almost waiting for its next cut 

Underworld


----------



## escortmad79 (Sep 22, 2008)

Is that Jim Snells old yard? Just past the DIY place on the righthand side heading towards the roundabout which takes you to Trago?


----------



## maRto (Sep 22, 2008)

correct


----------



## escortmad79 (Sep 22, 2008)

Real shame to see it in that state, I know Jim Snr very well, he used to hoard coal when he'd attend rallies with his traction engine (& roller before that) & any coal he accumulated would be stacked up along one wall! He must've had about 40 bags of coal dating from the 60s onwards! 

Jim Jnr used to keep his tractor pulling tractor Starlight Express in that shed too.

Jim Snr used to run his bus comapny from that yard, Snells coaches which closed a few years ago, Jim Jnr taking over doing bus repairs.

Abbot coaches used the yard for a while along with their own located further up Jetty Marsh Lane.

It's a shame to see it in that state


----------



## Mr Sam (Sep 22, 2008)

how odd my T20 was red too


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 23, 2008)

Cool place. Love the tractor...  ...and the circular saw. I wouldn't mind seeing some more pics when you've got some.


----------



## Neosea (Sep 23, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> : ...and the circular saw.



You can keep the saw


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 24, 2008)

Neosea said:


> You can keep the saw



Why? Have you got one like that already?


----------



## sqwasher (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice dinky tractor! Good find!


----------



## Neosea (Sep 24, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Why? Have you got one like that already?



Play your cards right and I might show you the scar!


----------

